

Belgium legalizes euthanasia for children - iscrewyou
http://www.theverge.com/2014/2/13/5409240/belgium-removes-age-limit-for-euthanasia

======
lsaferite
I find it sad how some media outlets are phrasing this in such a link-baity
manner.

Specifically, they have legalized euthanasia for children "in a hopeless
medical situation of constant and unbearable suffering that cannot be eased
and which will cause death in the short term."

And, "The suffering must be physical. The child must be able to express the
wish to die themselves and demonstrate that they fully understand their
choice, as evaluated by a doctor and a psychiatrist or psychologist. The child
must also have the approval of his or her parents."

Simplifying that into "Belgium legalizes euthanasia for children" trivializes
the suffering they are trying to address.

